# G for gangster



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

gangster

Pronunciation: 'ga[ng]-st&r
Function: noun
: a member of a gang of criminals : RACKETEER


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Too funny! I love it!
*******************


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He looks like one of those "bad boys" that every girl loves....To cute


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey, nice hat!
....................


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

What up, G! Nice hat ... (okay I'm not at all good at gangsta speak) ...


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

HA! LOVE IT!

How did you get him to sit long enough to take the shot?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is so darn cute. Looks like he could have been a member of the old Al Capone gang--but probably would actually be one Eliot Ness's Untouchables.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeh !!! that's a brilliant shot, Tom would have been chewing it to bits, can't wait for the next installment !!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

mojosmum said:


> HA! LOVE IT!
> How did you get him to sit long enough to take the shot?


This is the sort of stuff that is perfect for digital cameras, because one does not have developing costs. One can take a dozen shots and only one is worthwhile sharing with everybody....


----------

